# Victoria 190 got rejected



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

I have this unique case I believe as I didn't find any information like this in the forums. I applied and EOI for Victoria state nomination 190 in December 2017. On Jan 2nd 2018, I received an invitation to apply for nomination. I did apply through Victoria nomination application and after four weeks they sent an email saying that my application got rejected. Below id the reason that they sent:

"Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination. 

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria."

Do anyone of you have any experience regarding such cases? Please suggest if there are any alternate paths for getting an Australian PR.

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Very sad to hear this. Why did they invite, if they were having superior candidates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> Very sad to hear this. Why did they invite, if they were having superior candidates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what I am surprised about. I heard that if you get an invitation, there is an absolute possibility to get a nomination unless your documents have an issue or you fail to prove the points you accumulate in EOI. But this was not the case here.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> That is what I am surprised about. I heard that if you get an invitation, there is an absolute possibility to get a nomination unless your documents have an issue or you fail to prove the points you accumulate in EOI. But this was not the case here.




This is strange. What's your ANZSCO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> This is strange. What's your ANZSCO ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Analyst Programmer - 261311


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Analyst Programmer - 261311


For more help on this, you can join Victoria 190 PR whatsapp group if you have link.
or else you can pm me your whatsapp no.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

ankit.malasiya said:


> For more help on this, you can join Victoria 190 PR whatsapp group if you have link.
> or else you can pm me your whatsapp no.


How do I pm you? I am sorry but I am new to this forum and not sure how do I do it.


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this unique case I believe as I didn't find any information like this in the forums. I applied and EOI for Victoria state nomination 190 in December 2017. On Jan 2nd 2018, I received an invitation to apply for nomination. I did apply through Victoria nomination application and after four weeks they sent an email saying that my application got rejected. Below id the reason that they sent:
> 
> ...



There is an option to send message in Expat. Also you have chosen not to send private messages to you.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this unique case I believe as I didn't find any information like this in the forums. I applied and EOI for Victoria state nomination 190 in December 2017. On Jan 2nd 2018, I received an invitation to apply for nomination. I did apply through Victoria nomination application and after four weeks they sent an email saying that my application got rejected. Below id the reason that they sent:
> 
> ...


Victoria generally invites based on SkillSelect Points. 
Once, an application for nomination has been filed, they assess your CV\Resume through a third party consultant. As far as I know, they look for additional skills that you carry apart from the nominated skill and how much that is in demand in the local market.

You can once again apply for VIC nomination in 6 months. Meanwhile, you have other states who can nominate you. You can consider applying for Skilled Regional Visa 489 as well.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

ankit.malasiya said:


> There is an option to send message in Expat. Also you have chosen not to send private messages to you.


Expat says that since I am new member and have posted less than 5 posts so I am not able to use private messaging. Let me know how you propose to help me out in this Victoria case and I will find a way to contact you. Thanks much!


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> Victoria generally invites based on SkillSelect Points.
> Once, an application for nomination has been filed, they assess your CV\Resume through a third party consultant. As far as I know, they look for additional skills that you carry apart from the nominated skill and how much that is in demand in the local market.
> 
> You can once again apply for VIC nomination in 6 months. Meanwhile, you have other states who can nominate you. You can consider applying for Skilled Regional Visa 489 as well.


That is the only option I have I believe. But won't it be same for all other states as well if the problem is with the skills in resume? It will happen again for Victoria or any other state that I might get an invitation from.


----------



## gv.balaji1977 (Jan 7, 2018)

Is there a way to re appeal? Will this affect any current nomination with other states?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

gv.balaji1977 said:


> Is there a way to re appeal? Will this affect any current nomination with other states?


I wrote them asking for reason and they simply replied that a decision has been made and it won't be revisited again. They further said that the reason for rejection cannot be provided as it is handled by a third party team.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> That is the only option I have I believe. But won't it be same for all other states as well if the problem is with the skills in resume? It will happen again for Victoria or any other state that I might get an invitation from.




Every state will have their own ways of determining skills and a different market demand. Don’t lose hope. Keep trying until you have options available.

Meanwhile work on your resume and improve it. Make a good one that makes your profile a strong case.


----------



## Thunderbird91 (Feb 24, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> I wrote them asking for reason and they simply replied that a decision has been made and it won't be revisited again. They further said that the reason for rejection cannot be provided as it is handled by a third party team.


Hi Sumit,

If you don't mind me asking, are you particular that you want to migrate only to Victoria? Why not try NSW?

Personally, I feel that state nominations are easier and quicker in NSW. If you have that option, you might want to give it a try. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this unique case I believe as I didn't find any information like this in the forums. I applied and EOI for Victoria state nomination 190 in December 2017. On Jan 2nd 2018, I received an invitation to apply for nomination. I did apply through Victoria nomination application and after four weeks they sent an email saying that my application got rejected. Below id the reason that they sent:
> 
> ...


This is very rare case, VIC has just begun using this process, so I guess there are going to be some hurdles in the process... normally, once you are invited to apply for SS they won't reject, only in cases when you don't have enough evidence to support your EOI claims. 

I would suggest to try NSW.if you qualify.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Thunderbird91 said:


> sumitggn said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote them asking for reason and they simply replied that a decision has been made and it won't be revisited again. They further said that the reason for rejection cannot be provided as it is handled by a third party team.
> ...


I submitted the EOI for NSW also at the same time I did for Victoria but not received any invitation yet. Any idea how much time they take? I submitted eoi on December 19th.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> sumitggn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I did for NSW as well but have not received any invitation yet.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> I did for NSW as well but have not received any invitation yet.




What ever technology you have mentioned should have a good opening in Victoria, then only they select.
Ideally your profile should be in demand.

Hope it helps!

Thanks
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

I would not agree to this point Venkat. If there is no demand in the occupation, they would not send any invites. 

Most of the cases which we have seen have issues with the occupation codes themselves, the actual responsibilities, verification, finances and resume details accuracy. 

If we actually try and apply for any job using the resume/cv which we have prepared for this process what are the success rates for that. Some people i came to know from my friends abroad, took professional services help while preparing the resumes (Could be from consultants or people locally to rewrite the document) but were unable to succeed. One can easily find out if the person who is applying has indeed prepare the resume or documents on their own or took any professional help (Not talking about consultants for immigration cases)

So the best thing to do in case of such rejections is to follow the points:
1. Consider that we have something better to worry about instead of this by being positive
2. Our time has not come in yet.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I would not agree to this point Venkat. If there is no demand in the occupation, they would not send any invites.
> 
> Most of the cases which we have seen have issues with the occupation codes themselves, the actual responsibilities, verification, finances and resume details accuracy.
> 
> ...




I did not take help from any consultant and was doing everything by myself. Maybe my resume wasn’t good enough. I followed the format but the content might be the issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> I did not take help from any consultant and was doing everything by myself. Maybe my resume wasn’t good enough. I followed the format but the content might be the issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share the format of the resume?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I would not agree to this point Venkat. If there is no demand in the occupation, they would not send any invites.
> 
> Most of the cases which we have seen have issues with the occupation codes themselves, the actual responsibilities, verification, finances and resume details accuracy.
> 
> ...


This is my guess and on checking reference from forums and tracker this has been my prediction.
You are correct I might be wrong also.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

No worries Sumit. I gave the scenarios which was found from the forum. 

No issues Venkat. I have been wrong multiple times and learnt


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, are you particular that you want to migrate only to Victoria? Why not try NSW?
> 
> ...


Hi Sumit

I am in the same scenario ... Got my victoria nomination invitation and then got rejection after a month mentioning the same reasons....the sad part is I had got NSW invitation too at the same time and did not go forward with it as Victoira nomination was already given.

I mailed victoria asking the reason before reading your post ... so i guess i wont have any useful replies.

Can someone tell me is there any way to get a NSW nomination again as my first one has expired. Will deleting the old EOI and making a new EOI for NSW help ?

I am parallely waiting for my 189 too ... Hope all this wont affect that

Please comment on anything that can help me with my current situtation.

My job code is 261111 : ICT Business Analysis
189 points - 75
190 Points - 80


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

jkoshy said:


> Hi Sumit
> 
> I am in the same scenario ... Got my victoria nomination invitation and then got rejection after a month mentioning the same reasons....the sad part is I had got NSW invitation too at the same time and did not go forward with it as Victoira nomination was already given.
> 
> ...




Apply for NSW with a new EOI and withdraw your old NSW invite (anyways it is of no use), as they say ince you are invited you can't be re-invited on same EOI.

189 is independent of 190, so it will not impact you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> Hi Sumit
> 
> I am in the same scenario ... Got my victoria nomination invitation and then got rejection after a month mentioning the same reasons....the sad part is I had got NSW invitation too at the same time and did not go forward with it as Victoira nomination was already given.
> 
> ...


You should drop an email to NSW seeking their clarification. Mention that you missed their email and ask if they would still consider your application for nomination. Also, ask them if they would consider your EOI again.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jkoshy said:


> Hi Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is very very sad. I became part of this forum after being rejected from Victoria. I wish I joined much before as I got do much information after that which could be helpful when I needed it most. Anyway, I got invited from NSW two weeks after that and am waiting for their approval.

Coming to this rejection issue now, I have seen a lot of rejection cases in immitracker that it seems that they reject almost 50% of the cases they invite. NSW is safer as I find only 5 rejection cases in last two years. I suggest you delete the current nsw eoi and create a new one, as they send only one invite per eoi id. You will have good chances of getting an invite next Friday. Do it as soon as possible. 

Let me know if you need any more information from me, seems we get wiser with every failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cky_238 (Feb 15, 2018)

I applied for 190 VIC and received ITA (not pre-invite) in 6 days. My points were only 60+5. I guess it is due to having a non-ICT occupation, being a recent uni graduate in VIC, having ties in VIC (sibling) and a job offer in VIC.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> This is very very sad. I became part of this forum after being rejected from Victoria. I wish I joined much before as I got do much information after that which could be helpful when I needed it most. Anyway, I got invited from NSW two weeks after that and am waiting for their approval.
> 
> Coming to this rejection issue now, I have seen a lot of rejection cases in immitracker that it seems that they reject almost 50% of the cases they invite. NSW is safer as I find only 5 rejection cases in last two years. I suggest you delete the current nsw eoi and create a new one, as they send only one invite per eoi id. You will have good chances of getting an invite next Friday. Do it as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, sorry to hear your VIC rejection, but I hope your NSW gets approved.

I too applied for same code in the same time line, you got your invite and I'm still waiting. Guess it's due to my points which is less than yours.

Since you have added 5 points for spouse, did they ask about financial status? Also both you and your spouse have ANZCO codes from same or different category?
I'm just wondering why they rejected you.


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> This is very very sad. I became part of this forum after being rejected from Victoria. I wish I joined much before as I got do much information after that which could be helpful when I needed it most. Anyway, I got invited from NSW two weeks after that and am waiting for their approval.
> 
> Coming to this rejection issue now, I have seen a lot of rejection cases in immitracker that it seems that they reject almost 50% of the cases they invite. NSW is safer as I find only 5 rejection cases in last two years. I suggest you delete the current nsw eoi and create a new one, as they send only one invite per eoi id. You will have good chances of getting an invite next Friday. Do it as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


thanks sumit .. i deleted my old EOI and created a new one as you suggested .... Did you ammend your resume after that ? I saw comments saying rejection may be due to insufficient information of Job Duties ... I am just checking because ACS has assessed my resume positive with the job responsibilities .... And i also have the same in my company letter head ... do we need to rework on the resume and if dobe there will be mismatch with what is submitted with ACS right ?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hey buddy, sorry to hear your VIC rejection, but I hope your NSW gets approved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They did not ask for financial thing yet, but I have sufficient and can provide proof of they ask for them.

My wife has her acs assessment done for Software Tester which comes under ICT only I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

VIC rejections are not new these days. Mine was denied by VIC early this year. Took PTE to improve my score and got in line with NSW pre-invite available. So we cannot and shouldn't spend time in understanding what caused this, as its completely weird. Instead spend time to get back in to the game again....My 2 cents.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jkoshy said:


> thanks sumit .. i deleted my old EOI and created a new one as you suggested .... Did you ammend your resume after that ? I saw comments saying rejection may be due to insufficient information of Job Duties ... I am just checking because ACS has assessed my resume positive with the job responsibilities .... And i also have the same in my company letter head ... do we need to rework on the resume and if dobe there will be mismatch with what is submitted with ACS right ?




I had the similar resume which was assessed by ACS, but I have improved it a lot after this Victoria rejection. I think it was more about in-demand skills than roles and responsibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> I had the similar resume which was assessed by ACS, but I have improved it a lot after this Victoria rejection. I think it was more about in-demand skills than roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do we need to get the ammended resume again in the company letter head ?

Also will applying alone be a problem ? I am planning to apply for my partner later on ... not along with my application ... 

Could you please cite some examples of in demand skills ?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jkoshy said:


> So do we need to get the ammended resume again in the company letter head ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don’t need your resume on a company letter head. That can be a plain doc/pdf. 

Applying alone is not a problem if you have sufficient points to get the invite, else you might want to get those 5 points to bring your application up from others.

You can check seek.com.au for jobs in Australian cities to analyse the skills in demand there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> You don’t need your resume on a company letter head. That can be a plain doc/pdf.
> 
> Applying alone is not a problem if you have sufficient points to get the invite, else you might want to get those 5 points to bring your application up from others.
> 
> ...


Thanks sumit ....Resume requirement is only in the case of 190 SS ...What about 189 ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> So do we need to get the ammended resume again in the company letter head ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure how you can get a resume on a company letter head. You might be referring to Roles and Responsibilities letter. If so, then Yes, try to get an amended letter. Else, draft your resume better. Seek help from seniors, look through job portals for guidance. Include tools used, projects worked on, something that differentiates your profile from others and it stands out.

All skills that VIC invites for are in demand. But note that they expect your profile to be able to find a job and sustain in the country. Example: Software Tester jobs are aplenty in demand. But, VIC expects one to have Automation Testing skills as well. Because of which I have seen Testers with 85 points getting rejected as well. 

All the Best!


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jkoshy said:


> Thanks sumit ....Resume requirement is only in the case of 190 SS ...What about 189 ?




189 is the direct invite to lodge for visa I believe, So you just need to upload resume in that visa application where it won’t be scrutinised.

I might not have ample knowledge about 189 so others may pitch in for clarifying this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Not sure how you can get a resume on a company letter head. You might be referring to Roles and Responsibilities letter. If so, then Yes, try to get an amended letter. Else, draft your resume better. Seek help from seniors, look through job portals for guidance. Include tools used, projects worked on, something that differentiates your profile from others and it stands out.
> 
> All skills that VIC invites for are in demand. But note that they expect your profile to be able to find a job and sustain in the country. Example: Software Tester jobs are aplenty in demand. But, VIC expects one to have Automation Testing skills as well. Because of which I have seen Testers with 85 points getting rejected as well.
> 
> All the Best!


Thank you ...Could you please let me know ...what happens in the case of 189 as resume is not a mandatory field there ? I am a business analyst and I have mentioned all the tools we use in our company which is there in my jobs and responsibilities letter which was assessed by ACS. However I will check if anything more can be added.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> Thank you ...Could you please let me know ...what happens in the case of 189 as resume is not a mandatory field there ? I am a business analyst and I have mentioned all the tools we use in our company which is there in my jobs and responsibilities letter which was assessed by ACS. However I will check if anything more can be added.




Resume is not a requirement for 189. Although you could still upload it as a document listing all your employment episodes. It’s not Mandatory though.


----------



## shiraaz (May 16, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> You should drop an email to NSW seeking their clarification. Mention that you missed their email and ask if they would still consider your application for nomination. Also, ask them if they would consider your EOI again.


Hi, Congrats on your Grant. I too belong to same ANZCO Code: 262111. I'm getting 65 points (Age 25+Education 15+Work Exp 15+Eng 10). Waiting for my ACS report applied on 20th April. One of my friend with same skills set and points applied for 190 VIC sponsorship, got the nomination in 10 days but after a month got a reply from VIC saying that "they have more stronger profiles and rejected the nomination". Please let me know how did you got your state nomination approval so that i can do preparation accordingly. Please reply - Thanks


----------



## shiraaz (May 16, 2018)

*Vic 190 262111*

Please provide me the break up of your points?


----------



## iyfyeze79 (May 16, 2018)

can i join Victoria 190 PR whatsapp group if you have link.
or this is my number u can add me. +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shiraaz said:


> Hi, Congrats on your Grant. I too belong to same ANZCO Code: 262111. I'm getting 65 points (Age 25+Education 15+Work Exp 15+Eng 10). Waiting for my ACS report applied on 20th April. One of my friend with same skills set and points applied for 190 VIC sponsorship, got the nomination in 10 days but after a month got a reply from VIC saying that "they have more stronger profiles and rejected the nomination". Please let me know how did you got your state nomination approval so that i can do preparation accordingly. Please reply - Thanks




There is no sure shot way to get nomination approval. But, it’s important that you have the required skills and experience for the Market in Victoria. That’s what they assess your profile against.

Do note that VIC has temporarily stopped inviting Applications to their state nomination until further notice. It should get resumed by 1st July in my opinion.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> Resume is not a requirement for 189. Although you could still upload it as a document listing all your employment episodes. It’s not Mandatory though.


Its being requested too often, for both primary and dependant, it is unwise not to upload it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> There is no sure shot way to get nomination approval. But, it’s important that you have the required skills and experience for the Market in Victoria. That’s what they assess your profile against.
> 
> Do note that VIC has temporarily stopped inviting Applications to their state nomination until further notice. It should get resumed by 1st July in my opinion.


VIC system is not transparent, it depends on case to case basis and two almost identical applicants can get two different results... go figure. :humble:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Its being requested too often, for both primary and dependant, it is unwise not to upload it.




Resume is being requested by CO for 189 as well? Haven’t seen CO contacts on ImmiTracker for this reason at least.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> Resume is being requested by CO for 189 as well? Haven’t seen CO contacts on ImmiTracker for this reason at least.




Very often. Search the forum. I always suggest to upload cv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiraaz (May 16, 2018)

*Thanks*



vincyf1 said:


> There is no sure shot way to get nomination approval. But, it’s important that you have the required skills and experience for the Market in Victoria. That’s what they assess your profile against.
> 
> Do note that VIC has temporarily stopped inviting Applications to their state nomination until further notice. It should get resumed by 1st July in my opinion.


Thanks for your quick response, But Can you please provide me with your points breakdown.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shiraaz said:


> Thanks for your quick response, But Can you please provide me with your points breakdown.




Age:30
PTE:20
Education: 15
Work Exp: 10


----------



## shiraaz (May 16, 2018)

*Thanks*



vincyf1 said:


> Age:30
> PTE:20
> Education: 15
> Work Exp: 10


Thanks for the update. Appreciate your help. All the best.


----------



## gauraveng87 (Jun 16, 2018)

ankit.malasiya said:


> For more help on this, you can join Victoria 190 PR whatsapp group if you have link.
> or else you can pm me your whatsapp no.


Hi Ankit,

I also got rejection mail for 190 visa from VIC. Mail seems to be similar to that of sumitggn.

Could you add me in 190 visa whatsapp group.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

gauraveng87 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> I also got rejection mail for 190 visa from VIC. Mail seems to be similar to that of sumitggn.
> 
> Could you add me in 190 visa whatsapp group.


sorry for this bro, don't worry you will have other options.

share your timeline so it will help other aspirants

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveng87 (Jun 16, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> sorry for this bro, don't worry you will have other options.
> 
> share your timeline so it will help other aspirants
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. Could you suggest what are the other options available?


----------



## shiraaz (May 16, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> sorry for this bro, don't worry you will have other options.
> 
> share your timeline so it will help other aspirants
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


how did you improve your writing score ?? Please share tips.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shiraaz said:


> how did you improve your writing score ?? Please share tips.




Check out the Writing Template from the PTE Tips link in my signature. 

I used the same template during my PTE Exam.


----------



## shiraaz (May 16, 2018)

Yes, that is only one template for opinion essay. How about advantages / disadvantages type, argumentative, persuasive, causes / solutions ??? Could you help pls, I have my exam tomorrow.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

jkoshy said:


> Hi Sumit
> 
> I am in the same scenario ... Got my victoria nomination invitation and then got rejection after a month mentioning the same reasons....the sad part is I had got NSW invitation too at the same time and did not go forward with it as Victoira nomination was already given.
> 
> ...


And *THIS*, everyone, is why you need to be so careful on this site - both in following as well as providing advice. This user had clearly taken steer from someone here that once you get an invite to apply for nomination by Victoria that it would follow the same approach as NSW (i.e. the check veracity only). As a result he/she let their NSW invite expire. This faulty information might have cost someone their emigration. If they knew the reality that Victoria reject plenty of applicants, they would probably have taken that NSW invite and have a visa lodged right now

At no point did Victoria indicate they would change to NSW's approach. Please, everyone, use caution in your language. Telling people there are "sure things" or that someone's rejection is a "rare case" will affect people's decisions. Here's hoping that the person affected got an invite in the end.


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

ankit.malasiya said:


> For more help on this, you can join Victoria 190 PR whatsapp group if you have link.
> or else you can pm me your whatsapp no.


Can you provide me with VIC 190 - what app group # ?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys i have one question .I applied through the agent and that agent is on leave because of which i cannot access the update on my application . if the rejection has haopened will it show on my EOI page? as i only have EOI username and password with me


----------



## jrssaus (Aug 8, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this unique case I believe as I didn't find any information like this in the forums. I applied and EOI for Victoria state nomination 190 in December 2017. On Jan 2nd 2018, I received an invitation to apply for nomination. I did apply through Victoria nomination application and after four weeks they sent an email saying that my application got rejected. Below id the reason that they sent:
> 
> ...



I received a similar refusal email.
Any idea, when can we reapply ?


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi ,
I have a job offer in ICT field and in the https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/ it says if you are holding a job offer in ICT Field then you can lodge a Victorian Visa Nomination Application visa directly without first being selected by Victoria.

Has any one had a similar case before and if yes how can i proceed in this case.
Could someone please help me with this ?

Regards
Shruthi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> Hi ,
> I have a job offer in ICT field and in the https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/ it says if you are holding a job offer in ICT Field then you can lodge a Victorian Visa Nomination Application visa directly without first being selected by Victoria.
> 
> Has any one had a similar case before and if yes how can i proceed in this case.
> ...


Lots and lots of members have applied directly 
It’s nothing unique or daunting 

How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: All other occupations

There are five steps to work through for Victorian visa nomination. You must first meet the minimum eligibility requirements, but this does not guarantee an offer of nomination.

Step 1: Prepare your documents

When you lodge your online application, you must provide:

a detailed resume or CV
a Skilled Declaration form
a skills assessment
English language test results or, if exempt, a copy of your passport bio page
evidence of licensing/registration (if applicable)
an offer of employment (if applicable)

You may be requested to provide additional documents if your application proceeds in the selection process. These documents may include:

trade qualification/certificates
education transcripts.
If these documents are requested, you will be given reasonable time to provide them.

Step 2: Lodge your nomination application

You can lodge your application for Victorian nomination online hereexternal link and submit all supporting documents through our online application system.

If you experience technical difficulties, please email [email protected]rnal link

Cheers


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

I ( 261311) got Victoria nomination rejection today - after 8 weeks waiting.
Don't know the reasons but after seeing threads... it seems no use to reply back and seek for reasons?

My question are :
1. my 189 and this 190 vic are linked... should I withdraw my application now ? Or 189 is indeed independent from 190? in addition, I don't see any status updated by Victoria mentioning anything in the EOI that I got rejected by them... or where should I see this info?

2. I read the rejection letter that I may apply after 6 months... does that mean I should withdraw my current EOI and re-submit a new one?

3. I have another 190 ( individual, not link to 189) for NSW--- with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW, I don't know how long I have to wait? ( I have 20 points for English but I only got Vic pre-invite on 18 Jan...not from NSW)


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

*Whatsapp Group*

Folks, Can anyone add me to the VIC 190 Whatsapp group? Kindly PM me for my number.

ICT BA with 70 Points here. DOE 13/06/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ppuu said:


> I ( 261311) got Victoria nomination rejection today - after 8 weeks waiting.
> Don't know the reasons but after seeing threads... it seems no use to reply back and seek for reasons?
> 
> My question are :
> ...


1. Remove the 190 Vic from this application and file a new EOI for 190 Vic only
As only the preinvite was rejected, you will see no update in Skillselect 

2. As above

3. No one can predict 

Cheers


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks


----------



## RnD120712 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi bro, may I ask if you provided VIC commitment letter? If they asked you to provide? Got my pre invite last feb 26 and submitted my application but with commitment letter last march 8..


----------



## RnD120712 (Mar 8, 2019)

ppuu said:


> I ( 261311) got Victoria nomination rejection today - after 8 weeks waiting.
> Don't know the reasons but after seeing threads... it seems no use to reply back and seek for reasons?
> 
> My question are :
> ...


Hi bro, may I ask if you provided VIC commitment letter? If they asked you to provide? Got my pre invite last feb 26 and submitted my application but with commitment letter last march 8..


----------



## Sonia1 (May 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I got an pre invite for 190 subclass. Unfortunately I saw the invite after 14 days when it got expired. What should I do now? Should I file a new EOI and suspend the previous one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonia1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got an pre invite for 190 subclass. Unfortunately I saw the invite after 14 days when it got expired. What should I do now? Should I file a new EOI and suspend the previous one?


You can approach VIC and request them to renew it

If you can convince them with a genuine reason why you you couldn’t see the invite, and it expired, there is a very high chance they will renew it

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sonia1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got an pre invite for 190 subclass. Unfortunately I saw the invite after 14 days when it got expired. What should I do now? Should I file a new EOI and suspend the previous one?


Hi Sonia, 

You should contact the state immediately.


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Sonia,

Congrats for the invite. May I know you points breakdown? Even I am anticipating much for the invite from VIC State Gov.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Sonia1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got an pre invite for 190 subclass. Unfortunately I saw the invite after 14 days when it got expired. What should I do now? Should I file a new EOI and suspend the previous one?


Hi Sonia,

I have the similar case like, I missed the pre-invite from Victoria. What is your status now? Did they send you pre-invite again?



Regards,
Priya


----------



## mdizon1 (Jun 29, 2021)

Sonia1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got an pre invite for 190 subclass. Unfortunately I saw the invite after 14 days when it got expired. What should I do now? Should I file a new EOI and suspend the previous one?


Hi Sonia,

i have a similar situation. Can you please advise what you did and if you were able to get a new link from the state? Thank you


----------

